# Rules of Engagement, the movie



## Antoine (14 Nov 2009)

I am watching Rules of Engagement (2000) on APTN channel. Despite I felt they were "manipulating" my emotion without subtility, it still made me think about those situations where fighters are hidden with civilians or used them as a shield.

Made me think about our military fighting in the sand box. They have all my respect and will not be forgotten.

Text below from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rules_of_Engagement_%28film%29

Rules of Engagement is a 2000 American film directed by William Friedkin, and starring Tommy Lee Jones and Samuel L. Jackson. The movie, a military, political, and legal drama, is about Marine Colonel Terry Childers, played by Jackson, who is brought to court-martial on charges of disobeying the rules of engagement in a military incident at an American embassy in Sana'a, Yemen, resulting in the slaughter of many civilians by Childers' men.

The lead writer, James H. Webb, is a former Marine combat officer and lawyer and Secretary of the Navy, and is currently the senior United States Senator from Virginia.


----------

